# 3rd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment Soldier to receive Silver Star



## Ravage (Nov 19, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/November/091119-01.html

FORT BENNING, Ga., (USASOC News Service, Nov. 19, 2009)—A 75th Ranger Regiment Soldier will be awarded a Silver Star medal during a ceremony at 1 p.m. Nov. 24 at the Ranger Memorial.

Staff Sgt. Michael E. Norton is being awarded the Silver Star medal for extraordinary heroism during an assault on a heavily armed fighter camp in the mountains of Afghanistan Aug. 4 and 5, 2009. Ambushed at close range, Norton ordered his squad to break contact. At great risk to his own life, he then braved multiple rocket-propelled grenades and withering machine gun fire and returned to recover two of his Rangers who lay unconscious in the beaten zone of enemy fire, saving their lives. He then rallied his squad and continued the attack, eliminating two more enemy combatants in the course of the mission. His actions saved the lives of his squad and resulted in the destruction of an enemy headquarters camp.

Norton, 27, serves with 3rd Battalion, 75th Rgr. Regmt., and has been a Ranger for five years.  He has deployed five times in support of the war on terror.

The Silver Star is the Army’s third highest award for combat valor and is awarded for gallantry in action against an enemy of the United States during military operations involving conflict with an opposing foreign force.  

Lt. Gen. John Mulholland, commander of U.S. Army Special Operations Command at Fort Bragg, N.C., will preside over the ceremony and present the awards.  
Reporters interested in covering the ceremony must register with the 75th Ranger Regiment PAOby Nov. 24 at 9 a.m. at (706) 545-4260 or (706) 604-5114. Please provide the number of news team members, video/still photographers, live trucks (including live hit times) and other special equipment you plan to bring to the ceremony. Special needs or interview requests should be submitted at this time as well. Also, provide after-hours contact information, including e-mail address, so we may keep you advised of any changes to the program schedule.

Staff Sgt. Norton will be available for interviews following the ceremony for media who have properly coordinated with the 75th Ranger Regiment PAO.







> Staff Sgt. Michael E. Norton


----------



## jtprgr375 (Nov 19, 2009)

RLTW!!


----------



## dknob (Nov 19, 2009)

3rd Batt setting the standard.

RLTW, and congrats.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 19, 2009)

Good job Ranger. Thank you.

F.M.


----------



## sigma (Nov 20, 2009)

Well Done!


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 20, 2009)

Now, there's a man. Way to go, Ranger.


----------



## lancero (Nov 20, 2009)

Out-fucking-standing SSgt. Norton.  RLTW!!


----------



## Headshot (Nov 20, 2009)

Living the Creed, that's what it's all about!!  Way to lead the way Ranger!!  He must be from C co.


----------



## car (Nov 20, 2009)

The price of our freedom is something that we can never repay!

RLTW!

RIP Warrior


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 20, 2009)

Outstanding SSG Norton !!!

Thank your for your dedication to the mission and the adherence to the Ranger Creed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 20, 2009)

Outstanding job!


----------



## Scotth (Nov 20, 2009)

Great story and great job getting your troops to safety.  Well done Ranger!!


----------

